# Είμαστε ήδη χειρότερα από την Αργεντινή;



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2012)

Αν πιστέψουμε αυτόν εδώ τον ιστότοπο, ναι. Η Ελλάδα τοποθετείται στην 49η θέση στον κόσμο (από 144 χώρες) και η Αργεντινή στην 41η.

Αν κοιτάξουμε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά, όμως, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι παρά την καλή μας τοποθέτηση στον τομέα της υγείας (!): 23η θέση, η καταβαράθρωση δεν οφείλεται μόνο στην οικονομία μας (κακή θέση: 85η), ούτε στις μέτριες επιδόσεις στους οικονομικούς τομείς που εξετάζει η έρευνα: επιχειρηματικότητα 51η, διοίκηση 48η κ.λπ., αλλά στην κακή μας θέση στον τομέα «Κοινωνικό κεφάλαιο» (97η) και την άθλια (!) στον τομέα «Προσωπικές ελευθερίες» (121η!!!).

Μπαίνοντας λίγο πιο μέσα, βέβαια, διαπιστώνουμε ότι τα ειδικότερα κριτήρια αυτών των τομέων είναι, ας το πω ευγενικά, αμφιλεγόμενα. Υπάρχουν κριτήρια στο Κοινωνικό κεφάλαιο που έχουν σχέση με τη θρησκευτικότητα, ενώ πολλά κριτήρια στις Προσωπικές ελευθερίες δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτό που συνήθως καταλαβαίνουμε ως Προσωπικές ελευθερίες αλλά με τις ελευθερίες που έχουν οι κάθε λογής μειονότητες (όπου πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια χειροτερεύουμε ραγδαία). Αλλά τόσο πολύ, πια;

Παρ' όλ' αυτά, είναι δυνατόν να είναι τέτοια η στάθμιση ώστε να είμαστε πια ανάμεσα στους χειρότερους; Αναρωτιέμαι. Και αναρωτιέμαι, ποιος άνθρωπος που δεν ξέρει αυτά τα ντεσού και θα συμβουλευτεί αυτόν τον πίνακα για κάποια δουλειά ή ίσως ένα ταξίδι, δεν θα τρομάξει με αυτά που θα δει...

Και αναρωτιέμαι αν συνειδητοποιούμε πόσο πολλή δουλειά χρειάζεται (έστω και για την ανασκευή τέτοιων στατιστικών), και σε πόσα μικροεπίπεδα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο μεγάλη αποζημίωση θα έπρεπε να ζητήσουμε από αυτόν τον κωλυνό τον Ρόμνεϊ για τη δυσφήμηση που μας έχει κάνει στις ομιλίες του.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Είναι λίγο σαν τις λίστες με τα πανεπιστήμια. Ο καθένας φτιάχνει μία με τα δικά του κριτήρια και μετά λέει "πρώτο το Τάδε πανεπιστήμιο" με υποσημείωση "στην κατηγορία πιο άχρηστο πτυχίο στον κόσμο".


----------

